# Gaping hole in chest



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

anyone seen this?
or maybe someone here made this?
(scroll down)

HomeHaunters News and Reviews, APRIL 2009 Page 5

I like this idea. I wonder how difficult it would be to do this on both the cheat and back. Need a way to hide the camera hole.

what about the voltage regulator? where would you get that?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

This person did front and back.
Death Becomes Her Halloween Costume

Radio Shack should carry voltage regulators; however, you may need to use an electronics supply company to get the proper voltage regulator depending on what the requirements are. I think the camera should come with one if it is designed to run off batteries though.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

i think there was a thread featuring this costume before.

as for hiding the cameras you may want to look into pinhole / hidden cameras that can be mounted just above the screens and use a hole punch to cut the hole for it. maybe glue the fabric to the camera so it doesn't shift and mess up the video. 
the only issue i see with the pinhole camera is the picture quality.

it is a very cool idea! a definite way to be the star of a party!


----------



## geigerwolf (May 29, 2008)

*Planning this for 2009*

I saw the same picture and we are going to send one of our kids out in this.

We have an aftermarket car DVD player which came with a second screen that velcros onto the head rest. This LCD screen is already designed to run off 12V, has inputs for 12V and 110 if your using a converter in your car. I also have a lithium Ion battery pack with a 12V output for something else which I am going to use to power the LCD. One of our small 12Mega Pixel pocket sized cameras (man those are small and cheap these days) and we should be off to the races.

What makes this particularly easy for us is having the LCD for the car which already runs on 12V and comes with straps/brackets to be mounted onto the back of a head rest. Can't just strap it onto a body without any modification, but it will be pretty straight forward.


----------

